# over 70's driving



## sheila1947 (Nov 23, 2012)

My husband is 70 next year. Can anyone tell me how to go about keeping the C1 licence. Our motorhome is over 3.5 tonnes and we want to keep it and carry on as we are. I beleive you can have a medical to retain it. Help please


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm the same age (as your husband) so I've done a bit of research.

I think the best suggestion I can offer is to go onto the DVLA website and get it from the horse's mouth.

Previous similar queries on here have led to confusing, though well-intentioned speculation and misinformation.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sheila1947 said:


> My husband is 70 next year. Can anyone tell me how to go about keeping the C1 licence. Our motorhome is over 3.5 tonnes and we want to keep it and carry on as we are. I beleive you can have a medical to retain it. Help please


Hi Sheila,

When you reach 70 you have to renew your license every 3 years if you want to retain your C1 category you will have to pass a medical each time you renew form D4.

For details see HERE

Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just starting from the 'top', everyone has to renew at 70, even for a car, for which they have to complete a medical declaration.

For C1, as has been referenced on the links above,you have to have a D4 Medical ( with your own registered Doctor, I think - don't ask me why they want that as I used to be able to go to any doctor registered by the Civil Aviation Authority for my pilot's licence)

You will find from other threads that some people have had delays in processing, partly due to inefficiency at DVLA but also queries on the info on the form.

So the message is START EARLY - they will accept a medical conducted 4 months before renewal date.

I did mine this year and doc made a slight mistake, partly because the person who drafted the form likes double negatives, and it caused a few weeks delay, although there were no medical problems.

Hope this helps.

Geoff


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We are both 70 next year and need to retain the C1 part of the licence.

Val


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a point about the medical.
Depending on when you took your test, you may have Grandfather rights for the eyesight test.
These rights will let you pass the test with a lower eye sight standard than new drivers, particularly the set standard with your spectacles removed.
I know I certainly have for my HGV licence 
Also, while talking about Specs, don't forget that in some Countries, you are required by law to carry a spare pair. Which is a good idea at all times.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sheila1947 said:


> My husband is 70 next year. Can anyone tell me how to go about keeping the C1 licence. Our motorhome is over 3.5 tonnes and we want to keep it and carry on as we are. I beleive you can have a medical to retain it. Help please


I'm 70 in March and our MH is over 3500

Phone the DVLA they will send you all of the necessary forms and instructions.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OR

As was posted earlier download forms and info sheets from DVLA website.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. How do a know if I have grandfather (grandmother!!!!) rights Please, Graham???

Val


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

oldtart said:


> Hi. How do a know if I have grandfather (grandmother!!!!) rights Please, Graham???
> 
> Val


I think you will need to do a little searching as I am not sure what and when, but I am 100% sure I have them and I am 64 in a few weeks.
I do know that I could not pass the required standard of vision as they now include part of the eyesight test without your specs! With specs, my eyes are as good or better than most, but not without them.
I am talking of the HGV Licence, but I expect the C1 will be similar.
If you are anywhere near my age and have been driving since your teens or early twenties, you will almost certainly have them, but DVLA don't seem to like telling.

Here is a start

http://uk.foxstart.com/search.php?r...gsc.q=dvla driving licence grandfather rights


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

sheila1947 said:


> My husband is 70 next year. Can anyone tell me how to go about keeping the C1 licence. Our motorhome is over 3.5 tonnes and we want to keep it and carry on as we are. I beleive you can have a medical to retain it. Help please


Hi

DVLA won't forget you. I'm 70 in January and received renewal advice from DVLA a couple of months ago.

Also can't remember exact date but grandfather rights for C1 apply if you had passed your test prior to 1997.

I decided not to bother with the medical for C1 as our van is below 3500.
Also had to get a photo license as I still retained the old pink one!

Terry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

From Dft website:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Licence groups
The medical standards refer to Group 1 and Group 2 licence holders.

Group 1 includes motor cars and motor cycles.

Group 2 includes large lorries (category C) and buses (category D). The medical standards for Group 2 drivers are very much higher than those for Group 1 because of the size and weight of the vehicle. This also reflects the higher risk caused by the length of time the driver may spend at the wheel in the course of his/her occupation.

*All drivers who obtained entitlement to Group 1, category B (motor car) before 1 January 1997 have additional entitlement to category C1 and D1. C1 is a medium size lorry of weight between 3.5 and 7.5 tonne. D1 is a minibus of between 9 and 16 seats, not for hire or reward.*

*Holders of C1 and D1 entitlement retain the entitlement until their licence expires or it is medically revoked. On subsequent renewal the higher medical standards applicable to Group 2 will apply.
*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So C1 is the 'Grandfather rights' to drive up to a 7.5 tonne gross vehicle, C1E is that class plus trailer.

Note the last paragraph, you will need a full HGV medical to retain the C1 category.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Some interesting codes which may be on the right hand side of your photo licence

http://www.licencecheck.co.uk/restriction_codes


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, 102 (CE) 107 (C1E) 101 (D1, D1E), 119 (D1E)

Interesting that my 'C' entitlement seems to take off the C1 group, although I have C1E. 

SWMBO has C1 and C1E, I feel robbed! 

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just been looking at mine.
I have C and E
I also have C1E but no C1 on it's own  
My C & E expires soon, and I don't know if I will renew.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> From Dft website:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


My Grandfather rights were accepted on my last HGV renewal


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

oldtart said:


> Hi. How do a know if I have grandfather (grandmother!!!!) rights Please, Graham???
> 
> Val


Val

Grandfather rights apply to anyone who passed their driving test before 1st Jan 1997.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> oldtart said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. How do a know if I have grandfather (grandmother!!!!) rights Please, Graham???
> ...


I think there are also some earlier ones also.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're going to have the full medical to get/keep C1, you may as well renew your HGV licence as well, although I think it is an annual medical after 70?

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> If you're going to have the full medical to get/keep C1, you may as well renew your HGV licence as well, although I think it is an annual medical after 70?
> 
> Peter


From my personal point of view, I won't need a medical for the CI as it will continue until I am 70, I hope. Infact it is only the C & E which needs renewing


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter and Graham

I renewed in Feb 2012 and I have C1 and C1E - I think you was robbed although it seems implicit that if you unhitch the trailer you can still drive the tow vehicle..

When did you two renew?

Re Codes for C1E I have 107 'not exceeding 8250kg' but for D1E I have 119 'No weight restriction'. I cannot seee the logic - is it because there is no weight, only seat restriction for a minibus?

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Peter and Graham
> 
> I renewed in Feb 2012 and I have C1 and C1E - I think you was robbed although it seems implicit that if you unhitch the trailer you can still drive the tow vehicle..
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,
The last time mine was renewed would be nearly 5 years ago, when I renewed my full HGV C & E
My licence has C then CE then C1E with code 107 (8250kg)
I then have D1, then D1E with code101 and 119 (no weight restriction)
Looks like they have missed the C1, strange as I have the C1E :lol:

My Photo is also due for renewal


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Geoff/Graham:

My 'C' HGV group appears to cover C1, so they don't show C1 on the licence, same as Grahams.

Ref D1E, I have the same code, and that means effectively that as it isn't goods-carrying, you can drive a minibus (note the description) with trailer:

"Combinations of vehicles where the towing vehicle is in subcategory D1 and its trailer has a MAM of over 750 kg, provided that the MAM of the combination thus formed does not exceed 12,000 kg, and the MAM of the trailer does not exceed the unladen mass of the towing vehicle."

So 12 tonnes including trailer, that's a handy rating to have! And must not be for hire or reward.

Peter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driving_licence_in_the_United_Kingdom#cite_note-30


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Geoff/Graham:
> 
> My 'C' HGV group appears to cover C1, so they don't show C1 on the licence, same as Grahams.
> 
> Peter


I wonder if the C1 will come back if I don't renew the C :?:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Grath said:


> I wonder if the C1 will come back if I don't renew the C :?:


I guess it would, Rita has C1 and C1E, but no C group, and I'd suppose that's why.

The C group remains until you're 70, subject to medical, so if you don't renew it, you don't lose the entitlement, you just need the medical to enable it again.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the C1 will come back if I don't renew the C :?:
> ...


Peter, the C1 stays with a person until they are 70, then they need the medical to renew.
The C and the CE is the full HGV and these need to be renewed periodically depending on age and with the full medical.
It used to be at age 45 and then every 5 years until 65. Then I think it alters again to a shorter period.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Grath said:


> Peter, the C1 stays with a person until they are 70, then they need the medical to renew.
> The C and the CE is the full HGV and these need to be renewed periodically depending on age and with the full medical.
> It used to be at age 45 and then every 5 years until 65. Then I think it alters again to a shorter period.


Yep, didn't think I said differently did I? 

"Your entitlement to drive LGVs or PCVs is valid until you're 45 - then you have to renew it every 5 years until you're 65, and every year from 65 onwards."

So yearly medicals if you want to keep it after 65 (me with C, CE) and a medical at 70 for the C1 and C1E entitlement.

Peter


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Please make sure that you get a Doctor who knows what he is doing otherwise it can be a long, protracted, ordeal! I've gone through it once (Doc didn't fill form right) and currently Doc being questioned about a comment he had put! (My usual Doc has moved on so the Doc that did the medical didn't know me) At £100 plus for the privilege. So far it has taken 8 weeks 8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Peter, the C1 stays with a person until they are 70, then they need the medical to renew.
> ...


Hi Peter, I read your last paragraph to mean that the C (full HGV) did not need renewing, except for a medical.
I thought you meant to say C1 :lol:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks, Graham. I passed my test in about 1968 so I think I have Grandfather rights!

VAL


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Grath said:


> Hi Peter, I read your last paragraph to mean that the C (full HGV) did not need renewing, except for a medical.
> I thought you meant to say C1 :lol:


No, sorry if it came out that way! 

I've had the renewal forms on my desk for a while, but yearly medicals at £130+ every year is a bit much when you aren't using it anyway.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter, I read your last paragraph to mean that the C (full HGV) did not need renewing, except for a medical.
> ...


No problem, Peter, the medical price, frequency and agro is my reason for maybe not doing it again, and now I am not using it for work


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

richardjames said:


> Please make sure that you get a Doctor who knows what he is doing otherwise it can be a long, protracted, ordeal! I've gone through it once (Doc didn't fill form right) and currently Doc being questioned about a comment he had put! (My usual Doc has moved on so the Doc that did the medical didn't know me) At £100 plus for the privilege. So far it has taken 8 weeks 8O


Richard's experience emphasises the need to START EARLY as I posted above. 4 months early is permitted.

My surgery only charge 75 quid(in London) - quote me and negotiate next time:wink:

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The good thing is, that once DVLA have received the completed form, they usually allow you to continue driving while they make any investigations into your medical condition.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A little more info

http://www.nidirect.gov.uk/renewing...arger-vehicles-minibuses-or-buses-at-45-or-65


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you have to go to an optician for the eye test, or does the doctor do it?

Val


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

oldtart said:


> Do you have to go to an optician for the eye test, or does the doctor do it?
> 
> Val


All done by the Doctor, Val.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> oldtart said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to go to an optician for the eye test, or does the doctor do it?
> ...


It's only a simple test, so the Doc is OK


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those who are a bit concerned about renewing I've done it three times since my 70th birthday and it has all gone very well. License is usually back with a few days.    

I don't have the problem with the medical as I failed it when I was 70 and I've never bothered since as our van is plated at 3500kgs.

Long live the golden oldies. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why should a medical in UK for the license cost £140+ and the same in France only €33 (£27)..... ? Rip off Britain I wonder.?

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Why should a medical in UK for the license cost £140+ and the same in France only €33 (£27)..... ? Rip off Britain I wonder.?
> 
> Ray.


When I last had a medical at our Docs, it was £125. The Doctor down the road charged £80.
I think it is the Doctors cashing in :x


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There two levels of charging, one is NHS medical and one is a private appointment medical which is £135 for me locally.

You can't go elsewhere, all the doctors know each other.

I don't have a problem at 5-yearly intervals, but yearly it gets expensive.

Peter


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Grath said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why should a medical in UK for the license cost £140+ and the same in France only €33 (£27)..... ? Rip off Britain I wonder.?
> ...


My last one cost £90, the previous one three years before was only £40. When I asked the doc why the huge increase, he replied "Maybe Dr. Gxxxx (the senior doc in the practise) needs a new swimming pool".
I queried the charge with the practise manager, she said they were not charging enough previously as the average charge was £96.
I understand any doctor can do it & some do it much cheaper, so if I decide to renew again I shall shop around. Some doctors specialise in these medicals I believe.
You really must check the form very carefully after the doc has completed it, mine forgot to initial some sections last time (not too obvious) & DVLA sent it back for completion.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

If you live in the Peterborough area, you can get your medical done for £40.00. People come from miles around, although the doctor I saw for my HGV/PSV medical, did tell me that he drew the line at anyone with a London address. :wink:

http://www.millfieldmedicalcentre.co.uk/driver-medicals.html

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe it was so expensive for me as we were in Kingston on Thames then. When I gasped at £140 he said I was lucky as it was going up to £160 the next month. It could be more now several years on.

I might not have minded too much but all the doc did was ask if everything was OK and then filled in the form. 2 mins.!!!

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Why should a medical in UK for the license cost £140+ and the same in France only €33 (£27)..... ? Rip off Britain I wonder.?
> 
> Ray.


Ray

UK cost depends on the doctor. As I posted earlier I earlier paid 75 pounds in London this year.

Is the price in France set by government and is it subsidised in any way?

I thought of saving money by having it done here in Poland (any EU doc can do it), but considering the stories of UK docs filling in the form incorrectly and higher chance with a Polish doc, and the subsequent hassle, I elected for the UK.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why should a medical in UK for the license cost £140+ and the same in France only €33 (£27)..... ? Rip off Britain I wonder.?
> ...


I'm not sure Geoff if it might be subsidised in France. A regular visit to a GP here is €23 and we get €14 refunded. But the €33 for the HGV medical might just be the regular and controlled fee with no refund.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Recently, I never paid for mine :!: well I suppose I did, but the Company paid me back :lol: 
Nowadays, most Companies pay for their Drivers medicals  
But now I have retired


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> Recently, I never paid for mine :!: well I suppose I did, but the Company paid me back :lol:
> Nowadays, most Companies pay for their Drivers medicals
> But now I have retired


The RAF and the Fire Service always paid for my HGV/PSV medicals, and licence renewals, but no other employer ever has.  
Now, I not only have to pay for my medicals and licence renewals, but I also have to pay for my own Digital Tachograph card, and do my Driver CPC in off duty time (5 x days) :x

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Recently, I never paid for mine :!: well I suppose I did, but the Company paid me back :lol:
> ...


Hey Jock, they also paid for my Digi Card, I also had the Company Digi Card.
Had I still been working, they would have paid for the Driver CPC, which I think is a complete con and is putting the onus on the Driver for things dictated by the office. It is only an attendance thing anyway for existing Drivers. For new Drivers, it is a test.
I also hold both the UK and European Transport Management CPC,  
Far too many :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> Had I still been working, they would have paid for the Driver CPC, which I think is a complete con and is putting the onus on the Driver for things dictated by the office. It is only an attendance thing anyway for existing Drivers. For new Drivers, it is a test.


Yep, I totally agree Grath. Isn't it strange that our Polish cousins can go home to visit family, and return in less than a week with their Driver CPC completed, and for a fraction of the £500 it costs here, (£100 per module). 8O 8O 8O

All done nearly two years ago, so that's me until 2018/19, and will only have to do it once more due to my age.

Back on topic, the first medical I had to pay for was £80, and the next five years later should have been £140 with the same doctor and practise, :evil: but another patient (ex HGV) put me onto the surgery I linked above, which saved me £100. It's just another typical UK rip off. :evil:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

